

FounderDating Success Story: Tapactive - pvonp
http://founderdating.com/success-story-tapactive/

======
callmeed
For anyone thinking of joining FD, be aware it does cost money if you're
"accepted". That fact is buried at the bottom of the FAQ page and not obvious
from the "how it works" section of home page.

Connecting technical and non-technical founders is a bit lopsided (not unlike
real dating) and I understand charging a fee can be a useful filter. I'm just
curious to see how this will play out.

~~~
zabbyz
hey callmeed -

just a reminder that it is a curated network - everyone is reviewed and
referenced.

pricing is actually listed on our About page along with more details here:
<http://founderdating.com/about/>

------
tyrelb
I have no idea how my wife deals with me working 60+ hours... of the 5 years
we've been together, 3 have been in "start-up land"...

